# Advance care planning, CPT code 99497



## jberg@itctel.com  (Jul 6, 2016)

We have started billing the advanced care planning code.  This is a sample of what is dictated

 Advance Directive Planning  
        Advance Care Planning:  was provided opportunity to discuss, verbal explanation given
        Present during discussion:  patient
        Advance care directives:  has been discussed
        The directives include:  Full Code
        Time (minutes) discussing advance directives:  3

I don't think this would qualify as I don't think that is enough time based on Medicare guidelines that state over half the amount of time, which would be 16 minutes based on the 30 minutes for the code.
What are some other coders thoughts. Also is there any documentation on this. 

Thanks


----------

